# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  تفاصيل جريمة الزرقاء التي راح ضحيتها فتاة بحجة جرائم الشرف

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>في جريمة شرف جديدة على ما يبدو تضاف لسابقاتها في أرشيف الجرائم من هذا النوع، فقد بدأ مدعي عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى التحقيق في قضية مقتل فتاة تبلغ من العمر 19 عاما، كانت قد وافتها المنية في منطقة الغويرية / محافظة الزرقاء بعدما أقدم والدها وشقيقاها الحدثان على ضربها ضربا مبرحا ما أفضى إلى موتها. 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

